# Butter



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Barb just let me borrow her hand made bowl, spatula thingy and press to make butter! Her uncle made the wood bowl and spatula, she bought the press. Anyway, I guess she thinks I want to try making butter, which I do, but I figured I wouldn't because I have Saanen and I thot their butterfat was on the low side. Well, when I skimmed off the cream to make the cheese, I was surprised at how much there was! Barb says Sasha's milk is pretty thick for a Saanen. 

Soooo, just have fun, I took the cream and tried making some butter. Of course I only got a tiny bit, but it's butter! I let hubby try it and he agrees it tastes like butter. Then he says..."you need to put some yellow dye in it". I said WHAT...WHY? So it looks like butter he says! Gesh. :roll: 

Now I will have to start saving all my cream and make spme butter! Next is Fudge!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice job on making some butter for the first time. Bet it was lots of work. I would love to make butter or cheese with all this milk I have, I have a 24 cubit foot freezer that is PACKED with gallons of goat milk. Finally had to dry my doe up because I have no where else to put it and everyone in my family refuses to dink it because its form a goat. I think your hubby is crazy about it not being yellow. It just looks fresher when its white to me.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree. We love our white butter. But some people just cannot eat food that does not look like what they grew up with. :scratch: 
I too am drowning in milk and wish I could get more of my family to drink it. The two grandkids that live with us drink it all the time but the others get goofy about it. We do have lots of cats and chickens who love it but that is pretty expensive cat food.
Congratulations Itchysmom! I think you will love the fudge. I want to make some caramel from my cream.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

YAY for you!!! I've got a half gallon of cream thawing as I've been skimming and freezing it for a few months now....thing is, I have to do it in small batches as I would rather keep it in the bowl of the mixer as opposed to all over the place.

GM Butter is AWESOME on fresh picked sweet corn!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Barb was telling me that when she had her dairy, people would not buy the butter as it wasn't yellow! Silly people! It tastes soo much better to me than cow butter.

liz...now you made me wish I had planted corn this year! How much cream tdo you save up to make your butter? I know I would have to save more than you as my cream is not as thick as a goat that had more of a butter fat milk.

I told hubby that what was in the jar was buttermilk. He wanted to know what I was going to do with it...uh, make some biscuits!

I think it is amazing that no matter what you make with your milk, what ever the by-product is...buttermilk, whey....there is something esle you can make. No milk goes to waste!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I tend to skim and save it daily from the quarts of milk...the longer you can leave the milk set the more cream you'll get, even in Saanens.
I wait 2-3 days then skim and either use that milk for cheese or use it in meals or freeze it. I usually make butter after I have a pint of cream saved in the freezer, I then thaw it in the fridge and use my stand mixer with the paddle attachment to make butter.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Do any of you who are swimming in milk and wish that your family would drink goats milk, ever switch cartons with your store bought cows milk with Goats milk?

When we first started with goats milk, I put the goats milk in the cow milk carton, and the cow milk in the goat carton. Everyone saw hairs in the carton that was suppose to be goats milk, but was really cows milk. Everyone drank the goats milk in the previous meal and had no idea that they had just drank milk from a goat! No one even noticed it.......... 

One piece of advice, dont make the mistake of telling them that they drank goats milk, just keep switching cartons or putting goats milk in the cow carton. 

USE UP THAT SPARE MILK!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

liz said:


> I wait 2-3 days then skim


That is what I was doing. I got a LOT more cream than people made it sound like I would get back when i was researching goat milk. Three days in the coldest part of the fridge seems to be perfect for me for getting the most cream possible.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought of this but if your hubby really wants it to be yellow you can add a small about of turmeric so its all natural with none of those artificial colors.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

That's funny about switching the milk! Luckily we both like goat milk.

Good ideas about skimming the cream. The milk I skimmed the cream off of was sitting for 4 days. What part of the frig is the coldest? Righ now my milk is on the lowest shelf as that is the tallest section...I store mine in 1/2 gal galss jars.

As far as the butter being white and not yellow...wel, he will just have to deal with it! :laugh:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I loved reading this thread, as I want to make butter one day as well. :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you want a more natural color...skin some fresh carrots and simmer with a small amount of water....blend a tablespoon or 2 into the cream before you agitate it, it should turn it a pale yellow color,...at least thats what my Granny told me years ago.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Rev144 said:


> Do any of you who are swimming in milk and wish that your family would drink goats milk, ever switch cartons with your store bought cows milk with Goats milk?


I did this for 2 months! :laugh: I was so worried about my 12y.o. not liking goat milk, I didn't even give him a chance - just did the switch-a-roo. I finally got sick of trying to clean the store-bought (cow) milk container, so told him to just use one of the quart jars of goat milk, as that's what he'd been drinking for months anyway. He didn't even blink an eye. Now, 2 years later, he still says that store-bought cow milk tastes "nasty & sour" compared to our goat milk. 



liz said:


> GM Butter is AWESOME on fresh picked sweet corn!


liz, that is second only to Maine lobster w/GM butter! :drool: Lol...we are so spoiled!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

How about King crab legs and GM butter? YUMMMMMM!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Itchysmom said:


> What part of the frig is the coldest?


This depends on your fridge and how the air flow is in it and other stuff. My fridge I have now the coldest spot is the center of the bottom shelf. In my old fridge it was the left side of the top shelf. It probably doesn't actually matter that much, I just don't want the milk to start to get goaty while the cream rises and colder it is the longer it takes to get a goaty flavor.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I pretty much accidentally acquired the perfect place to chill milk and store it for several days. 
It is my cheese cave!!!! :stars: I was reading one of the many books I have gotten on cheese making. I was getting so frustrated cuz they would all say, *ripen the cheese at 55º.* Like every body has a root cellar or something. :shrug: It is summer in California so there is no place like that. And a refrigerator is too cold at 40º.
Anyway, this one book mentioned a cheese cave. 1st one must have an extra 'fridge. I did. Then I had to order a Johnson Controller (yep, that's what it is called :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: ) This nifty apparatus (available from home beer brewing supply stores) overrides the thermostat and keeps the 'fridge at 55º. This keeps the freezer in the high 20's-low30's. Perfect for things you want to keep super cold without freezing. :dance:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder if it would work on an old upright freezer? I do also have two extra refrigerators too! Great idea! I use my freezer in the winter without plugging it in as it is outside. It will keep things cold, not so much frozen.


----------

